# Stream wird als Char übertragen. Char -> in String umwand



## Frühstarter (1. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mal eine einfache Client-Server Verbindung aufgebaut. Der Server empfängt Texte die über einem Eingabefeld vom Client an ihm geschickt werden. Der Client erhält auch alles was der Server schickt. Aber jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: Wie kann ich die geschickten Texte in einen String umwandeln?

Hier der Code:


```
int c=0;

while ((c = in.read()) != -1) {
        
System.out.println((char)c);

}
```

Bitte für einen Anfänger erklären, da ich mich mit Java nicht so gut auskenne. DANKE


----------



## bronks (1. Jan 2008)

z.B.:

```
StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer();
sb.append((char)c);
```


----------



## Guest (1. Jan 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> z.B.:
> 
> ```
> StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer();
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort.  
Aber ich habe nun das Problem, dass jedes char, sprich jeder Buchstaben doppelt angezeigt wird :?


----------



## Frühstarter (1. Jan 2008)

^^ ok. habe den Fehler gefunden, habe vergessen .toString() zumachen.

Aber wie kann ich nun die Werte miteinander vergleichen? Denn ich bekomme immer noch "abgehakte Buchstaben"


```
while ((c = in.read()) != -1) {

        	StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer();
        	String string=sb.append((char)c).toString();
        	if(string.equalsIgnoreCase("Client")){
        		System.out.println("Klappt");
        	}
        	System.out.print(string);

      }
```


----------



## Prusik (2. Jan 2008)

der String und dein StringBuffer werden bei jedem Schleifendurchlauf neu erzeugt und ist bei jedem Schleifendurchlauf somit leer.

edit: willst du nach jeder Buchstabeneingabe bereits überprüfen?! oder erst wenn fertig ist (enter gedrückt oder sowas?)


----------



## Frühstarter (2. Jan 2008)

Danke, habe es auch gestern gemerkt:
Erst am Schluss soll die Überorüfung stattfinden.


----------

